# Combo Event: AZ Hike and Earth Day Clean Up  at Wachusett (May 21, 2005)



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2005)

Didn't know which trip report section to post in...so did both :wink:

*Date(s) Hiked: * May 21, 2005

*Trails(s) Hiked: * Various Ski Trails including *Hey Mom, Conifer Connection, Balanced Rock, Mass Pike and 10th Mountain Trail* (a view up Smith-Walton as well) up *Wachusett*:wink: 

*Total Distance: * Abouot 2-3 miles rt 

*Difficulty: * Easy way to break in the legs   

*Conditions: * Trails were surprisingly DRY with few bugs.  Patches of SNOW for us to play in   Sunny breaks and temps in the low 50's...perfect day!

*Special Required Equipment: * Trash Bags, Coupons for Lunch, Gloves, Camera, good sense of humor.  

*Trip Report: *  The ski season is over.  But that doesn't mean that we can' think ahead to the next.  That's why this was a great rite of passage for the ski-hike seasons.  Chilemass, Bob R (and his two funny, well-behaved kids   ), Ms. Trailboss, and Myself attended the annual Wachusett Earth Day Clean Up and BBQ at the mighty Wachusett in Central Mass.  We arrived at 8:45am promptly to find Bob, his kids, and Bill in the parking lot along with a handful of other folks.  The mountain was green with some patches of snow on the trails.  

After registering and getting our bags and gloves, we began the easy ascent underneath the Minuteman Express Quad.  Here we found easier grades, some new clearing underneath the quad, and lots of trash that we removed with some fun and good conversation.  The terrain park had a 25-50 yrd horseshoe shaped patch of snow that we played in.  I did some nice turns while Bob R and his kids threw snow at each other.  "It's so great to see the snow again...makes me feel great!"  Bob R said with a     We also met another young man who we hope will join us soon in AZ here  :wink:  (Trailboss would not have given a salespitch now would he?   :roll: ).  The terrain park was full of debris, so we cleared it and then cut across the Toll Road, checking out *Smith Walton* and heading up the final pitch via *10th Mountain Trail* under the lift, which was surprisingly clean   .  

We summited at about 10:15 or so...about 75 mins after our start.  Here we had good local views and views into Southern NH.  The breeze was brisk so bugs were not an issue.  The summit area had lots of hikers (the norm) but no cars (not the norm) which was nice.  The view of Monadnock and the Wapack Area was very nice   

After some discussion and views, we headed back to the Summit Quad for some photo ops and then down Conifer to Balanced Rock.  _For skiers/riders:  it appears that Wachusett is adding some new snowmaking.  Construction was underway and excavation near the summit was evident.  Snowmaking lines had been removed and there were stacks of pipes...  _  Good question for the AZ Challenge.   :wink: 

The descent down the *Balanced Rock Trail *was fun and reminscent of Burke's trails.  We hit *Lower Conifer *and headed to the base for the free BBQ (good burgers) and more good joking around and chatting.  We lift the place better than we found it...with vouchers in hand for a day of skiing this coming season...can't wait!    

We arrived at the base at 11:30 am...so 2.5 hours of good hiking for a good cause.  The weather held as well which was great!  Thanks for coming, guys! Pictures coming SOON!! :wink:


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2005)

Well it was nice to see MS. Trail boss and Trailboss and Chilemass. I was glad to see our duty involved hiking up the ski trails. My kids had fun, very nice of the gang to work with them.   We played in the patches of snow, that was my kids and yes my favorite part.  Glad the weather was nice.  Yes there was some sun.  Again how TheTrailboss can write such a great review of us picking trash makes me smile.    Can't wait to use the lift tickets.


----------



## teachski (May 23, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ...Construction was underway and excavation near the summit was evident.  Snowmaking lines had been removed and there were stacks of pipes...  [/i][/u]  Good question for the AZ Challenge.



I believe that there are a couple sections of pipe that have to be removed annually as they cross the road to the summit.  That may account for the piping that you saw stacked up.

I wanted to make it over, but had a class Saturday morning.  I probably would have been fairly useless too as I have a rotator cuff injury (right shoulder) and on Friday I ended up in a splint on my left leg for an achillies pull.


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need rest. That might be it on the snowmaking pipes.


----------



## Sky (May 23, 2005)

*Wachusett Earthday Cleanup*

Glad you guys had good weather...also glad you enjoyed yourself.

Sorry I missed out.  I enjoy the day out, the walk up the slopes...and the free tix are good for family and friends who don;t get the pass (Mrs Sky).

How was the crowd?  Wa tends to draw a good sized group for this effort.  I wonder how many folks they lost out on due to graduations.  I saw a bunch of banners in yards over the weekend.  

I see the slopes were relatively dry.  That makes for easier walking.  In years past, Wa has held the event closer to "Earthday"...ankle deep mud in some places.

Looks like we'll be seeing AZ folks @ Wa next year.  See you then.


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2005)

There were muddy spots, but overall a great day and great conditions. A couple of the snow patches still had groomer marks on them so we did some trail boot turns.  Fresh tracks.   Not going to add it to my totals. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Wachusett Earthday Cleanup*



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Glad you guys had good weather...also glad you enjoyed yourself.
> 
> Sorry I missed out.  I enjoy the day out, the walk up the slopes...and the free tix are good for family and friends who don;t get the pass (Mrs Sky).
> 
> ...



Crowds?  Well, they only showed up at lunchtime.   :roll:   We got an early start...so up and down quickly as you had suggested.  Nice weather, nice company, the kids provided great comedy relief


----------



## Zand (May 23, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> I believe that there are a couple sections of pipe that have to be removed annually as they cross the road to the summit.  That may account for the piping that you saw stacked up.



I'm pretty sure the pipes go underground at the roads. however, maybe this is a sign of an earlier opening this year. Think about it. New pipes; Conifer. I think it kind of adds up.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, the pipes that were removed were well above the roads.  Well above.  Seemed like they were getting ready to put a second line up Conifer on the skier's right.  10th had NO line beside it...some excavation had been done at the summit.


----------



## Zand (May 24, 2005)

Trailboss- any pics yet? I want to see the pictures so I can put in for the contest on Wawa's website. People who guess the day the snow melts are entered for a chance to win a Season Pass.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 25, 2005)

How do they judge it?  By the very last incling of snow on a certain run?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2005)

*Here are the pics from the event...or the ones I have so far!* Enjoy!  :wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 1, 2005)

Where are the pictures of Bob's kids - ?  They had a ball and were awfully cute.....

Speaking of which, who's that good-looking lady hanging on Michael?  The second one is a great pic - it does not do the background justice........


----------



## Vortex (Jun 1, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Where are the pictures of Bob's kids - ?  They had a ball and were awfully cute.....
> 
> Speaking of which, who's that good-looking lady hanging on Michael?  The second one is a great pic - it does not do the background justice........



i asked not to have them posted, when I get them I send em to ya.  Nice job TB


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey guys--we've got to plan our night/day together at Wachusett!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2005)

I was thinking about this also.  I wanted to go at night and bring my little ones.  Kind of hoping to do it on a powder night.  May defeat the planned event time.  I would be up for any tues of thurs night if people wanted to do an outing.  Monday is Az night wed is girl scouts Friday is travel day as well as Sunday.


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be going to Wachusett this winter frequently M-TH... 

If more people were close to Wa and had Wednesday nights available we could even think about an AZ south race team...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 28, 2005)

Wa wa was considered for a race sight not enough interest.  Zand showed interest maybe teach ski?  I'll help with some leg work if there is interest.  Know is the time the leagues fill up quickly.  Sky21 would be another person maybe.


----------

